# Commercial plenum dibocial



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

So... We are doing the plumbing build out on a bakery in a strip mall. All the other shops and this one have CPVC water lines in the plenum space. This was approved by the previous inspector. The new inspector came in and said no.  It's only around 20 feet or so but to replace it would be a nightmare with how the building location is. The inspector said if I find a fire rated pipe wrap I can wrap the lines and he will approve it. Anyone know of a 3/4 fire rated pipe wrap for water pipe. 
Thx for the replys


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Blazemaster CPVC


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ran into a similar problem. Normally we used to just wrap it with fiberglass but the rules changed in 2012 it requires fire wrap to meet NFPA requirement's for open plenums. It is expensive i had 120 feet that would costs 1900 compared to the fiberglass cost of 950. I am fairly sure the name was flame shield.


----------



## Bendite (Jan 5, 2016)

See ASTM 84 flame smoke spread index. Many times a UL listed method is required, Hilti has helped me before. Another case for CU only in commercial buildings.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Lagging?


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

In my location, CPVC used in water distribution is APPROVED for plenum installations. It has been tested while full of water and meets the 25/50 flame/smoke spread


----------

